# Nordquist Designs refinish



## Matt Jacobs (Jul 7, 2022)

I picked this knife up from a generous member a couple of weeks and started thinning and refinishing. The video is where it is after a quick etch. Here it is when I received it. My main goal was to pull out the hamon.
progress pics and a video linked below


----------

